
Startpage and System1 Abuse Your Privacy Under the Guise of ‘Privacy One Group’ - katzeilla
http://techrights.org/2019/10/16/startpage-is-surveillance/
======
katzeilla
Some discuss on privacytools.io (include the response from the new CEO)

[https://forum.privacytools.io/t/candidate-for-delisting-
disc...](https://forum.privacytools.io/t/candidate-for-delisting-discussion-
startpage/284/25?u=jonah)

